# Least favorite character



## CyberGhostface (Jun 22, 2002)

I'd have to say Bilbo. He stole Gollum's ring unfairly. I dont have the book with me, but when Gollum did riddles I doubt he meant questions would be 'What have I got in my pockets?'.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2002)

You are correct. Argh! Evil Bilbo Bagginses!  My least favorite character would have to be Sam. If it hadn't been for his evilness right before Shelob, a lot more people would like Gollum.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey, I like your personal photo.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2002)

Of course. All right-thinking peoples do.  I'll bet money that it wins the best avatar contest! (good thing I can't really make good on that  ) Want one like it? Ask Kit Baggins.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2002)

Pippen. He just annoys me.


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jul 1, 2002)

*Gollum*

My Least favorite character is BILBO!!


----------



## Prince Legolas (Jul 6, 2002)

Denethor!
He just annoys me so much.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Jul 6, 2002)

The Hobbit: Bard *coughmiserablegitcough*

LOTR: Hmm a tie between Boromir and Saruman here  .

The Sil: Fingolfin- I don't know why, he just irritates me.

~Kit


----------



## Phenix (Jul 13, 2002)

Sam... he's a bit to loyal toFrodo


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 13, 2002)

aahh no boromir is so cool


mi least favorite caracter would have to be saruman nasssty turncoat


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 14, 2002)

Grima Wormtonuge


----------



## Lillyaundra (Jul 14, 2002)

*BOROMIR* BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR!!!

icky little personage that is of vile blood and has a complete unsavory flavor around him!!!1 I BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR[/B] BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR BOROMIR!!!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 14, 2002)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no0 boromir is cool


BOROMIR IS COOL DAMMIT LILY WAKE UP


----------



## Lillyaundra (Jul 14, 2002)

on this point I have to disagree!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is a kniving little thing witth toooooooo much of an attitude, true he tries to redem himself in the end but I mean for goodness sake he is a sleezbag!!!!!!!!!!

oh well 2 different ppl with 2 different ideas...


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 15, 2002)

nnnnoooooo *plugs ears* mabe he was in the movie but not in the book


----------



## Smeagol of Borg (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd say Legolas! Everyone likes him so I have to hate him.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 16, 2002)

Boromir and Frodo. I don't really _hate_ Frodo, but he is a tad annoying.. Well, Boromir anyway. And bilbo, he's just totally wacked in the LotR.


----------



## unearthly16 (Jul 21, 2002)

Grima Wormtongue.


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 22, 2002)

I would say Denethor, Saruman, and Grima.
And Frodo.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 22, 2002)

For me it's a tie between Boromir & Denethor. I just can't decide who's more annoying.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jul 23, 2002)

STOP PICKING ON BOROMIR

grima sarumon and denathor


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 23, 2002)

probably gimli, curufinwe, feanor, and boromir. 

and *STOP PICKING ON LEGOLAS AND FRODO!!!!! THEY BOTH ROCK!!!!! AND THEY ARE A LOT BETTER THAN GOLLUM!!!!! WHY DOES EVEYONE LIKE GOLLUM!!!!! LEGOLAS AND FRODO ROCK!!!!!!*


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Legolas_lover12 don't get so picky. 
I like Legolas and Frodo. But Gollum is better. Gollum ROCKS!

My least favorites:
Bilbo (why do so many people like HIM)
Boromir (lots of people like him too. It's crazy)
But my most least favorite is........

*SARUMAN  *

He is just sooo annoying!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 25, 2002)

i don't see why so many ppl like golum!!!! oh well, i guess he gets the pity vote. 
why do so many ppl hate bilbo. oh, I KNOW, they only hate BILBO because they LIKE gollum....stupid, stupid, stupid...
i didn't used to like boromir. but now i do. and I KNOW why eveyone likes him...hehehe


----------



## Aslan (Jul 25, 2002)

My least favorite character is Shelob. Frodo takes second place-too wimpy and Gollum pulls in close at third-whats to like? 
Oh well, just my opinion.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 27, 2002)

No, Legolas_lover I don't hate Bilbo cuz I like Gollum. I used to hate both Bilbo and Gollum. That was only when I had read The Hobbit. So why do so many people like Boromir?
Aslan, that is a wacked out pic of Gollum.


----------



## Ceorl (Jul 27, 2002)

*Hated characters*

Has to be Sam, what a gay tosser.

It is said very clearly in many parts of the book that the guy 'loves' frodo. Sure he was loyal, but dogs are loyal, even though they try to hump your leg.

hehe just j/k I actually like all the characters, they all play their part to form a brilliant world.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 28, 2002)

Don't dis Sam! GW why don't u like Bilbo? I can see why people feel bad 4 Gollum but I still don't see why you guys like him so much. Oh well. To each his/her own.


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey, Sam isn't gay! Oh, yeah, I remembered - don't like Sam. And Bilbo. And Frodo. And Legolas.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 31, 2002)

I like Sam, don't dis him. I don't like Bilbo, cuz he is just so annoying. I mean he's such a scardey cat. In The Hobbit everything scared him. He was such a coward. I think the dwarves were right to not treat him very well.


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2002)

Least fav character is definayely Bombadil, he is so annoying, with those rhymes and yellow boots...in my constant re-reads, I ALWAYS skip the Bombadil bit.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey! Tom is cool!!! I love the fact that ge couldn't give a damn about anyone else. Goldberry, on the other hand, REALLY annoys me!!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2002)

Whats wrong with Goldberry, she seems to wait around all day for Tom to get back from his aimless wanderings, singing irrelevant, nonsensical songs, (ok so his songs did save the hobbits a fewtimes there i'll grant you). A patient lady if you ask me!!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't like Goldberry OR Tom. I always skip that chapter in LOTR.


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2002)

Me too, Bombadil is the only character in the whole of LOTR which I always skip past.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 31, 2002)

Thorin. I don't really like that dwarf dude.


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 31, 2002)

Seriously, I like Sam and Legolas. But Legolas in the book. And I don't "Love" him, I just liked his character. I like Sam for his loyalness, but I don't like that part where he accuses Gollum of "sneaking".
Tom Bombadil is really annoying, and I understand why they cut him out of the movie - his phrases like "Cast off these cold rags! Run naked on the grass, while Tom goes a-hunting!'" could be interpreted in the wrong way.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *Seriously, I like Sam and Legolas. But Legolas in the book. And I don't "Love" him, I just liked his character. I like Sam for his loyalness, but I don't like that part where he accuses Gollum of "sneaking".
> Tom Bombadil is really annoying, and I understand why they cut him out of the movie - his phrases like "Cast off these cold rags! Run naked on the grass, while Tom goes a-hunting!'" could be interpreted in the wrong way. *



Yeah, and what about that part where Bombadil says that he has to go home and that "Goldberry is waiting."

What is she waiting *for*, exactly?

Hmmm....


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 31, 2002)

Gee, I'm surprised no one said Gimli. But I like all the main dudes and even the main bad guys, so I'll say:

Gorbag and Shadrack (sp?)
and those other two at the top of Cirith Ungol, Snaga and whatever. I may have them mixed up a little.

(Although, I did love their colorful language!)


----------



## ltas (Aug 3, 2002)

I hate Saruman!

Not so much because he was evil, but more because he was such a miserable old rag!
If you lose, at least go down with pride and don't beg pipeweed from those who have defeated you!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Aug 4, 2002)

Yay ltas! You can say that again. I HATE Saruman too.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Hated characters*



> _Originally posted by Ceorl _
> *Has to be Sam, what a gay tosser.
> 
> It is said very clearly in many parts of the book that the guy 'loves' frodo. Sure he was loyal, but dogs are loyal, even though they try to hump your leg.
> ...



Aye we don't need language like that,


I hate Grima the most. Sauraman too, and Denethor.


----------



## Aerie (Aug 11, 2002)

Hee, I hate Sauron of course! Why does no-one else hate Sauron?? Oh, and the Nazgúl. And Grima Wormtounge (eew).


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

well i guess i hate sauron cuz he is evil an' everything ...but ...oh nevermind ...


----------



## zeldamaster13 (Aug 11, 2002)

*bah! bah! bah!*

Hey Lillyaundra, Boromir isn't that much of an idiot! And all you who hate Sam can go jump into Mount Doom! He is one of the best characters! Bah!
:<


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

my least favorite characters are Thorin, Saruman, Denethor, Shelob, and Grima.

Thorin just annoyed me with his attitude sometimes.
Saruman I don't like because of the fact that he caputred Gandalf and wanted the ring for himself.
Denethor was just annoying.
Shelob in the book that part was good, but I just didn't like her I don't know why.
Grima was another one who just annoyed me.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

Definitely Frodo.

He is probably the only one of all main characters who didn't display a single good quality for a long time. He wasn't brave (sure, he took the ring to Mordor but he knew that if he won't do it he'd be killed by Sauron, so he was still selfish and besides, he didn't want the ring taken from him), he also didn't display too much friendship, or intelligence, or... anything! In the movie he was also some kind of moron, although smarter than the other 3 hobbits.

Oh and Boromir and Sam IMO were the best male characters. Boromir was brave, strong and everything else than men were. Men weren't supposed to be able to resist the ring and Sauron saw to that. Sam exemplified friendship throughout LOTR, which was almost entirely the whole point of the book.


Out of the lesser characters i least liked the Sacville-Bagginses; what idiots.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2002)

I have to agree with u there about Sam. He's definitely one of the best characters in the book. And Aragorn of course! Boromir on the other hand really gets under my skin!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 22, 2002)

Lily, I see why u hate Boromir: he has greasy hair. But my least favorite character...a tie between the Nazgul and the traitor Saruman.
ARRRG!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 22, 2002)

excuse me?? boromir has greasy hair?? have u looked at araforn lately??   (i like both of them i'm just pointing this out)


----------



## WhiteRingwraith (Aug 22, 2002)

Gollum


----------



## Grond (Aug 22, 2002)

That good two shoes Gandalf always really pi**ed me off the most. People complained about Sauron but it was always ole Gandalf who was really runnin' around trying to rule the world.


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

I didn't like Tom Bombadil, he was terribly boring and IMHO wasn't connected to the LotR story at all.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 23, 2002)

first DON'T SAY THAT ABOUT GANDALF!!! 
and second i didn't like bombadil either. he sang too much and always talked in rhymes!!


----------



## Aslan (Aug 23, 2002)

> I didn't like Tom Bombadil, he was terribly boring and IMHO wasn't connected to the LotR story at all.


Terribly boring? I found him to be quite entertaining. How could Tom Bombadil not be connected to the story? He IS part of the story. That the story might not have needed him is different thing. Many characters could be deleted and the story would have gone along fine. Oh well, just my never so humble opinion.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

I just don't understand how ANYONE could not like Gandalf. He's the coolest character in the whole book! And sure Frodo was a wimp, but he did take the Ring to Mordor. And volenteered for it, too. You gotta give him some credit for that. For all you people who don't like Tom Bombadil, all I have to say is: whatever! Tom is way cool. His rambling songs are cool. His yellow boots are cool. Think of where we would be in this world without yellow boots!


----------



## Grey Mage (Aug 23, 2002)

No one really...I like all the LotR characters!


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 25, 2002)

I agree with Aslan, I liked tom in the books. (Personal opinion)

My least favorite person is Wormtongue.


----------



## Legolas (Aug 25, 2002)

Boromirs cool and so is bilbo!my leats favourite character is Orcs!!!!


----------



## Éomond (Aug 26, 2002)

The Uruk-Hai. They killed Boromir! Forever my grude against them, the filth...


----------



## Boromir's Lady (Aug 26, 2002)

*Characters*

My least favorite character is Saruman.

I pretty much liked all the Hobbits, Elves etc...

I loved Boromir - but I am drawn to the 'anti-hero/flawed character's who underneath have a courageous and kind heart' - and he was that. He was the Captain-General of the White Tower and he was a well respected man in his city. To me Boromir was strong, brave, courageous, desired to do good for his people. He was a bit arrogant and set in his ways. He misunderstood the power of the the ring. Even Aragorn says he 'is a valiant man'. I loved the fact that he was so real because of his imperfections and yet showed noble qualities. And in the end tried to amend the mistake he made and announced his loyalty to the man who would be his King, and died with honour.

Of course he (And the rest of the MEN) had greasy hair in scenes. These men were Warriors, fighting in many battles & travelling long roads for many days. To me that was just realistic for their characters.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

least favourite has to be...... 

is it gollum - no
is it boromir no
is it frodo - no


BILBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVIL BAGGINS!


----------



## Elfstone (Sep 2, 2002)

I would have to say that my least favorite character would have to be Saruman because of the way he looks and how he talks. 
_____________________________________________________________

Hey Kit Baggins, is your avatar from Myst III:Exile?


----------



## warrior of ice (Sep 4, 2002)

my least favorite character would be this guy who controls the prancing pony (i know the name in spanish but not in english)
he gets on my nerves when he forgets to give gandalfs letter to frodo that causes that big problem .


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

none! i love 'em all!!!
even sauron!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2002)

nooooooo! bilbo is coo! boromir is coooooo!

I LIKE EM ALL! go gray mage! im with ya!


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *Grima Wormtonuge *



Right on the money, Chymaera. Grrrr! I did not like that guy one bit. He was so evil and he betrayed everyone... he was really stupid too. Throwing the Palantir out of the window and all that. The one good thing is that he killed Sauruman, but that in and of itself was not exactly for honorable reasons. DOWN WITH WORMTONGUE!!!!

-me


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 12, 2002)

gollum.

and yay is wrong they are lucky sam was there because if not gollum would of ran around with the ring and saroun would of found him and ME would be doomed so its a good thing that sam is the greatest carachter in the book and gollum is a little scoundrel.


but boromir is cool and so is bilbo and every1 is cool except gollum. he did play a big part but hes a dirty scavanging rat none the less.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *gollum.
> 
> and yay is wrong they are lucky sam was there because if not gollum would of ran around with the ring and saroun would of found him and ME would be doomed so its a good thing that sam is the greatest carachter in the book and gollum is a little scoundrel.
> ...



...little scoundrel...dirty...scavanging...rat... (we could add a few other names to the list but for the sakes of the weak hearted, we won't)... I think that could only mean one person... GOLLUM!!!

-me


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam_Gamgee _
> *1 Peter 1:8-9
> "Though you have not seen him, you love him; and even though you do not see him now, you believe in him and are filled with an inexpressible and glorious joy, for you are receiving the goal of your faith, the salvation of your souls."*



WAY COOL, SAM_GAMGEE. THIS IS OUR GOAL, IS IT NOT?

-me


----------



## In Flames (Sep 13, 2002)

Grima Wormtonuge ..... I can't stand that guy...

Visually(sp?) i think they have got the perfect man to play him in TTT.
He looks really creepy.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 13, 2002)

I think you're right, Flame. Grima does look creepy. I really can't wait!
-me


----------



## Gandalf_White (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd really like to throw Sam_Gamgee and Theoden into Mount Doom.

STOP PICKING ON GOLLUM!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

BEsides wanting to throw me into Mt. Doom, I think you ok (except you have an odd taste for little sneaks who like to do a lot of back stabbing and stealing)



-me

BTW. I really like you signature too!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, I'm glad you like me and my sig.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 14, 2002)

yah ...gollum is a litlle wierdo ...and all the things u guys said ...


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 15, 2002)

You people are all whacked. I like every character the most, because IMHO, they all add their parts to the story.


----------



## Sivien (Sep 15, 2002)

Heh, there's a close run between Bilbo and Denethor, at least in my opinion


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Sep 15, 2002)

My least favorite character is SURELY Denethor, he's a oldcrazyweirdoldman.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragnarok _
> *You people are all whacked. I like every character the most, because IMHO, they all add their parts to the story. *


I agree. Even the least favorite characters (e.g. those that betrayed their own kin) are an important part of the plot. What would be the point to read an unrealistic story without any bad guys?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Sep 17, 2002)

Denathor is a perfect choice. He is the exact antithesis to Gandalf's character.
I love their debates in the ROTK.


----------



## Gandalf_White (Sep 18, 2002)

Well we aren't nesecarily saying that we don't want those characters in the book. I mean I aggree that each had his part be it good or bad. We couldn't do without those people in the story. We are just stating those whom we do not like.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 18, 2002)

Personally, Celeborn annoys me a lot. He just seems really arrogant. Boromir, I thought was alright.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't really like Celeborn either. I agree with Robert Foster, that "although Celeborn was an Elven-lord of great fame and was called Celeborn the Wise, in _The Lord of the Rings_ he does not seem especially bright."


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 19, 2002)

*WHAT?!?!?!?!A DUMB ELF?!?!?!?!*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2002)

Whichever elf let Gollum climb a tree would also fit in that category!


----------



## Tarsinion (Sep 20, 2002)

it has to be denethor, a person for whom I have no sympathy.

mfg


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

YayG - i'm afraid i would have to agree with u there ....


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

I think Denethor was just a lonely old man who only wanted to be loved. He was surrounded by people all day who just wanted to do his bidding. Anyone could feel alone in that kind of situation.

Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

I think I agree with CraigSmith ....


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

I think I agree with CraigSmith ....


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

And you agree so strongly, you posted it twice 

But by the time people read this you'll probably have deleted one of them and I'll just look like a moron posting gibberish


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

no i think i'll leave them ...just to make u feel smart ...


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

Great, thanks. Now I just look like a moron posting something that kinda makes sense


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey, that makes sense! I always hated Denethor because he was evil, and only a boring human. Thanks, CraigSmith person! Now I have another misunderstood character to defend!


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey, no problem. You just have to try and see it from the characters point of view. And please, feel free to call me Craig.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

Believe me, I'm no stranger of seeing things from the character's point of view. Not too many people around here understand Gollum's problem. oh well. Yay for just Craig!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

no, it's that craig "dude."


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

Ack! Yes, you're right. I feel bad. Yay for the Craig dude! Happy? Do I now have my own personal editor? Yay me!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

gee, i think u do!!! this is the 2nd or 3rd time i've had to correct u...
*tsk tsk tsk*


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

Argh! No more mistakes from me! I'm no Fan of stalkers! *thinks for a minute, then looks at his name* Ummm...wait, no! Forget I said that!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 20, 2002)

LOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 20, 2002)

*feels bad that he messed up the rhythm of people complaining about characters they don't like, but is happy to make the Ll12 person happy* It's what I'm here for!  Why else?


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *no, it's that craig "dude." *



So I'm a "dude" now? That's cool, I think.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 21, 2002)

well YayG calls everyone a dude ...usually ...LOL ...so that would make u a dude too!!! and don't worry, it is *COOL!!!*


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 21, 2002)

That's, for lack of a better word, cool. But I won't take it personally...

This brought a good quote I once read to mind



> Normal is not something to achieve, it is something to get away from



Not really related to anything at all so I will shut up... For now.


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Sep 22, 2002)

> I think Denethor was just a lonely old man who only wanted to be loved. He was surrounded by people all day who just wanted to do his bidding. Anyone could feel alone in that kind of situation.



CraigSmith, you've got to be kidding. If he wanted to be loved, all he had to do was stop being a selfish hateful meglomaniac who mentally abuses his sons. (Or WERE you kidding?)

Hey all you Outcasts there, you must be following each other around. Or, as they say, great minds think alike. Well, this is pretty funny.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes, as it happens, I was kidding  

He was quite a grumpy old man, but seriously, he was partially like that because Sauron had been making him see things in the Palantir that would make him think the war was lost. If his wife hadn't died and he hadn't been fooled, he might well have been a cheerful old man.


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 24, 2002)

My least favorite are as follows:

Feanor.
Pippin: the Jar Jar binks of LOTR
Melkor, for killing Fingolfin.


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 28, 2002)

My least favorite character is Gollum he's such a wretched thing


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn12345 _
> *My least favorite character is Gollum he's such a wretched thing
> *


I wouldn't be saying that if I were you, some people will have your head


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 28, 2002)

yah. better watch out for I.am.Smeagol. LOL


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 28, 2002)

Indeed, he will not be a happy bunny, or Hobbit like creature, or... Yeah.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, the I.a.S dude happens to be a lady, but oh well. I heard it, too! Poor Smeagol. Why do people hate him when he saved some of their favorite characters' lives? oh well.


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 28, 2002)

Ah, yeah... I knew that... Ooops


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 13, 2002)

I think my "least favorite person" candidate would actually have to be a tie among three: Bill Ferny, Ted Sandyman and Lotho Sackville Baggins. Ferny and Sandyman are bullies and troublemakers and as far as I can see, neither has any saving graces which at least the others mentioned so far (unless I missed a posting) had. 

As for Lotho (Loatho, more to the point), he is the sort of prissy prude who thinks he knows what's best for everyone and doesn't mind telling you whether you want him to or not. When he gained power (or, rather, THOUGHT he had gained power) through Saruman, he went around making life miserable for everyone. To my mind, he was a sort of hobbit Taliban, trying to assure that everyone lived what HE considered to be "the right kind of life". 

Most of the others - Boromir, Denethor, Gollum etc. - either were possessed of saving graces which will come to the reader if he or she cares to look for them, or their original natures had been overthrown by something stronger than they themselves were: Denethor by Sauron through the palantir and Gollum by Sauron through the Ring.

But Ferny, Sandyman and Sackville Baggins had no such excuse for their miserable behavior and constitute, in my opinion, the most miserable creatures in the story.  

(Of course, this doesn't take into account orcs, trolls, watchers-in-the water, balrogs, wargs etc. They are evil and/or mindless creatures who have no control over their behavior. The folks mentioned above, could have been very different - and chose not to be.   )


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 24, 2002)

i guess my least fav is Bombadil. i'm not saying i hated him, i just didn't find him that entertaining.


----------



## linte macil (Nov 1, 2002)

i hate bill ferny
smeagol scares me
bilbo is cool... but in the movie when they were in rivendell, and bilbo grew fangs because frodo wouldnt let him see the ring...
MADE ME WET MY PANTS!!!
not seriously, but id rather face the balrog than face fanged bilbo...


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 1, 2002)

lol fanged bilbo, that part was pretty freaky. i didn't quite get it though, did he he just turn into Gollum really fast? that's what it seemed like.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 2, 2002)

In a way, you are quite correct. For a moment - in Frodo's eyes because "freaky Bilbo" never really happened - Bilbo appeared as Gollum. Frodo "sees" his uncle through the influence of the Ring and what we are shown on screen is what he sees. Bilbo does not change. The same thing happens with "scary Galadriel"; Frodo sees through the Ring what she would have become had she taken and used the Ring.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 2, 2002)

ohhh, i see now, thanks!


----------



## Finrod (Nov 29, 2002)

mine is Galadriel( in the movie at least)

SHE SEEMS LIKE SHE BELONGS IN A PSCHIATRIC WARD


----------



## Finrod (Nov 29, 2002)

*psychiatric*


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Mine...Of course, Shelob...


----------



## Orodreth (Dec 1, 2002)

Do you people read anything other than the LOTR? (Don't get me wrong, I love it more than many). How about someone from many years before Bilbo found a pritty piece of jewlery. How about Túrin? Didn't he make you mad? He led everyone in Nargothrond to their deaths!


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Orodreth _
> *Do you people read anything other than the LOTR? (Don't get me wrong, I love it more than many). How about someone from many years before Bilbo found a pritty piece of jewlery. How about Túrin? Didn't he make you mad? He led everyone in Nargothrond to their deaths! *


Turin had his faults but he was not a bad person through and through as were Curufin and Celegorn. Those two slime are rotten all the way through. I think that the way they treated Luthien and their attitude about Finrod going away with Beren are not expections, but rather perfect exaples of what kind of elves these two were.
Then we have Maeglin who knowingly, and with intention, aided Morgoth in the ruin of Gondolin. That is worse than what Turin did because Turin did not have the intention of ruining Nargathrond.

I rather measure a person by their motives too and not just by the result of their actions.
Motives tell about a person while the results of actions tell about the impact.
I think it's fair to dislike someone because of their impact, but I rather dislike someone because they have rotten motives.


----------



## Orodreth (Dec 1, 2002)

I quite agree with you, but I still don't like Túrin. However, I did completely forget about Maeglin. That was one elf I could do without.


----------



## Daeron (Dec 1, 2002)

Manwe....for some reason I just didnt like him. Probably because he was a little goody two shoes, unlike Melkor...


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 1, 2002)

i will say Legolas, just to be different


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

I would have to say I disliked Grisnakh the most not only an orc but an orc too afraid to even fight against the Rohan men or hold any sort of position in the face of the Uruk Hai.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 6, 2002)

In the movie: Elrond. He came off as a jerk in the film. 

In the books: the Sacksville Bagginses. they annoy me.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Dec 6, 2002)

Theoden . He was an old fart . 
Denethor . He made a real ass of himself . When he wasnt blaming poor little hobbits for killing his son , or telling off his younger "wimpier" son , or trying to set everything on fire , he was sitting around acting arrogant . 
Arwen . I dont know . Whenever I read the book she just gets on my nerves . I always wanted Eowyn and Aragorn to get together . But then there was that devious she-elf who messed up that plan . 
I rather liked Tom , and Gollum made me laugh , and Sam was such a doll , and I thought Frodo had a certain appeal to him . 
I didnt mind Celeborn , but I certainly dont see where the name Celeborn the Wise comes into play . Hes a fairly dim bulb of the bunch . The only use he might be to the almighty Lady G , my idol , would be to make pretty babies .  
Otherwise , I loved the other characters . Yay for me !


----------



## Athelas (Dec 7, 2002)

*Ioreth*

"just get me the damn herbs and shut up."


----------



## JOHOVISHTA (Dec 17, 2002)

GALADRIEL really ****es me off
I hate it how shes so angelic (e.g in the movie) and in the books
- Man I bet she wasnt so angelic during the kinslaying in the Silmarillion
- Johovishta


----------



## JRRTFAN09 (Dec 31, 2004)

probably arwen. don't really know why but she never really appealed to me!! 

its probably because she just seems like a depressed elf that just sits around and does nothing about it!!


----------



## Thráin II (Dec 31, 2004)

I hate Frodo. Everyone thinks he's the hero when he's NOT. He only got where he got thanks to Sam, and when it came down to it he couldn't destroy the ring (yeah I know).

He's only the hero because so much time is dedicated to him and because Gandalf chose him (to take the ring to Rivendell, I believe Gandalf knew then that Frodo would end the quest because he could never part with the Ring again)

He's arrogant, he acts all like he's some great victim, a lot of the time he doesn't appreciate Sam's help for all it is.

He is not the hero, if anyone is, it's Gollum!


----------



## Ithilwen (Jan 1, 2005)

Denethor. One, he told Faramir to basically commit suicide; two, he almost burned Faramir alive; and three, he favored Boromir. I don't have anything against Boromir, but denethor died his rightful, and painful death.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2005)

Laura laura..tsk tsk. lol laura, don't 'urt me.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 6, 2005)

My least favorite characters are Ar-Pharazon in the Silmarillion, Bombour in the Hobbit, and Gollum in LOTR.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh yes, Ar-Phea thingy guy in le Sil, er...le Hobbit would be probably le Elf-King (Thranduil, perhaps?), and the big one, LOTR...um...bugger, okay, um, probably Grishnakh. Or something.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jan 8, 2005)

I suppose my least fav is Tom Bombadil in LotR, he did get tiresome, I mean, he was nice and all, but he was the most pointless char. of the whole thing. My favorite thing about him actually is how Rangerdave reminds me of him, lol. I am also another of those people who did dislike Boromir some the first time through, but the second time, when the details start to come out at you and you're not just stuck trying to remember all the names I rather liked him, more than a great many others.

In the Sil...possibly Curufin and/or Celegorm. I don't know, it really seemed like in the Sil all the chars. were good for what they _were_, so I don't actually dislike any except in that wonderful "love to hate" sort of way.


> _originally posted by JOHOVISHTA_
> - Man I bet she wasnt so angelic during the kinslaying in the Silmarillion


Actually, she was, if you believe Tolkien's later writings, which couldn't be made to fit with the rest of the Sil, she fought bravely _against_ Fëanor and the other kinslayers. This however, I think was only said explicitly in the version in which Celeborn became a Teleri prince of Tol Eressëa, and they wanted to go back to M-E together, but were forbidden this solely because when Fëanor rebelled the Valar banned all travel there, even that with innocent motives which would normally have been no problem. I'd still assume, esp. with her mom being Teleri that she would have acted similarly even when the story was that it was just because of her pride and her desire to rule a land that she actually _did_ rebel with Fëanor, though you'd really think they'd mention it one way or another. Tolkien may have anyway, but I think it was only actually in that version when this part of the story was drastically overhauled. Of course, I'm not saying anyone shouldn't dislike her, just trying to clarify the facts...which I have just made as clear as MUD.  *sigh* I'll never learn.


----------



## Ishtoffor (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Bombadil. How can you be great singing annyoying nonsense all day?And Eowyn in the movies. They made her all weak, showed no prowess in her swordplay _at all_, and she still killed the Witch-King. Blah!


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 24, 2005)

Least favorite character? Sauron ... brrr he makes my skin crawl. And wasn't he just dumb not to protect Mount Doom with 1000 orcs at _any_ given time, cover all entrances so that no mouse can enter it and keep one nazgul inside just for fun(I know I would have kept one)? Ugly, bad and dumb... worst combination.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Least favorite character? Sauron ... brrr he makes my skin crawl. And wasn't he just dumb not to protect Mount Doom with 1000 orcs at _any_ given time, cover all entrances so that no mouse can enter it and keep one nazgul inside just for fun(I know I would have kept one)? Ugly, bad and dumb... worst combination.



Not really...Who would could have conceived of a halfling crawling through great defences and watchfulness, beyond all hope, actually being caught in the meantime, finally coming to Mount Doom, and destroying the One Ring? It was folly, and a fool's hope to think it might work, as Gandalf says at the Council of Elrond, and a fool's hope is just what was needed in such a hopeless situation.

BTW, Sauron is one of my favourite characters...


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 25, 2005)

Well, obviously, no offense intended hehe. Yes, it wasn't plausible that one could get to Mount Doom and destroy the ring, but since this is the only way Sauron can be defeated by the inhabitants of M-E, he should have taken those precautions.


----------



## Aiglos (May 25, 2005)

Easy...


Galadriel....

Man, what a *****. First she joins the Noldor rebellion. Then she does sod all for 5 thousand years and then she only helps the Fellowship in order to get herself back in favour with the Valar and get to return to Aman.

And her and Celeborn are so damn ****ing high and mighty and snotty and GRRRRAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH

HATE HATE HATE!!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 25, 2005)

Galadriel did not do 'sod', her actions are just much more subtle and less obvious than, say, rushing headlong into battle with Morgoth. She received the pardon (for being one of the leaders of the rebellion of the Noldor) for her services against Sauron and for refusing the One ring.

See _Unfinished Tales: The History of Galadriel and Celeborn_ for more detail. Threads like this one and this one also may shed some light.

Funnily enough, both of those started by me.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 25, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> She received the pardon (for being one of the leaders of the rebellion of the Noldor) for her services against Sauron and for refusing the One ring.


 
But you don't really dispute that she took an active leadership role in the rebellion, participated in the kinslaying and both aided and abetted the murderous sons of Feanor? While Galadriel is far from my favourite and I consider her close proximity to the ring as the most dangerous moment for Middle Earth in LOTR, I can't say that she is the worst, or most evil character (presumably excluding the actual villains)

No, that title belongs to the "Three Cs" --- Celegorm, Caranthir and Curufin, the evil and scheming scum of the Eldar.


----------



## Pallando (May 25, 2005)

Nessa.
GETY A REAL JOB!
GOD OF DANCING?
MUH!
TRY AITR OR WATER OR IF THOSE HAVE GONE, DARKNESS!!!


----------



## Confusticated (May 25, 2005)

> HATE HATE HATE!!!!


Never thought I would see such anger directed at a non-feanorian elf.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> But you don't really dispute that she took an active leadership role in the rebellion, participated in the kinslaying and both aided and abetted the murderous sons of Feanor? While Galadriel is far from my favourite and I consider her close proximity to the ring as the most dangerous moment for Middle Earth in LOTR, I can't say that she is the worst, or most evil character (presumably excluding the actual villains)



She did not aid Feanor & co., she defended the Teleri after the Feanorians had commenced the attack.

And Galadriel even considered to be an 'evil' character? My, my. What kind of curious looking-glass must one be peering through to arrive at such a rationale?


----------



## Alatar (May 26, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> And Galadriel even considered to be an 'evil' character? My, my. What kind of curious looking-glass must one be peering through to arrive at such a rationale?


A Palantiri.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Alatar said:


> A Palantiri.


 
A palantir controlled by Sauron perhaps ). I don't think Galadriel is evil, but I don't trust her. Due to her desire to have the one ring, one could say she has a certain ... resonance with evil, or at least with the lower levels of one's character. Good for her she overcame this, bad for her she had in the very first place. Her thirst for power could have ruined it all but her purity saved the day


----------



## Hammersmith (May 26, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> She did not aid Feanor & co., she defended the Teleri after the Feanorians had commenced the attack.


 
So _you _say  

I'll stick with my irrational mistrust and baseless between-the-lines reading, thank you very much!

You know, given a copy of the Silmarillion to hand, a pot of coffee and a good helping of exhaustion, I could probably prove that it was Galadriel who fooled Feanor into making his oath...


----------



## ingolmo (May 27, 2005)

Here's my list:
1-Denethor
2-Boromir (Like father, like son!)
3-Pippin
4-Bilbo
5-Feanor.


----------



## Alatar (May 27, 2005)

I like boromir, no reason for it just the way he died and that he only tried to take the ring to make his farter proud. But denthor, uhr he thoutgh he could use a palantir, and was able to fight sauron.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 20, 2005)

Farter? Moving along... Tulkas. Plain and Simple.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh, if you count the Valar, here you go:
-Aule
-Feanor
-Pippin
-Denethor
-Manwe

I actually like Tulkas. And I *really* like Ulmo.


----------



## Laire (Jun 24, 2005)

gate7ole said:


> I agree. Even the least favorite characters (e.g. those that betrayed their own kin) are an important part of the plot. What would be the point to read an unrealistic story without any bad guys?


Certainly they are important, but good character and loved character is not the same, is it? Many people like Gollum, though he is disgusting and, yes, betrayed his own kin I don't like him at all, however, it's difficult to say how bad or good he was. And I don't like Gandalf - he is a disturber, it is his fault that poor hobbits always have to make some quests instead of sitting home and drinking tea with sweet cakes I don't like Aragorn as well, but this is probably because I've read too much bad fanfiction about him (not fanfiction was bad, but how it portrayed Elessar). 


Muffinly said:


> My least favorite are as follows:
> 
> Feanor.
> Pippin: the Jar Jar binks of LOTR
> Melkor, for killing Fingolfin.


Feanor was a great creator, and Melkor was so hard-working - destroying alone all that fourteen Valar were building I like them both but still I can understand your and other's reasons not to like these two


----------



## Arvegil (Jul 1, 2005)

I do not define "least favorite" as most unlikeable, but those who fail as literary characters. I would have to say that using that standard, Ingwe is my least favorite. He is supposed to represent a certain form of virtue, but really comes off as a cypher.


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 1, 2005)

Ar-Pharazôn absolutely... He was the greatest dumbass to set foot in Arda for being completely fooled and manipulated by Sauron, breaking relations with the elves, despising Iluvatar and literally throwing Númenor away because of his foolish pride and fear of dying...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 2, 2005)

> Ar-Pharazôn absolutely... He was the greatest dumbass to set foot in Arda for being completely fooled and manipulated by Sauron, breaking relations with the elves, despising Iluvatar and literally throwing Númenor away because of his foolish pride and fear of dying...


It can be argued that at least some of his bad deeds were a result of Sauron's manipulation - to which, imo, few people could resist.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 2, 2005)

Top of my list is Nessa, i don't have a problem with her personality, it is not there! The only valar i truely think are caracters are Ulmo, Varda, Yavana, Aule, Manwe(well a bit) and some times Mandos. and lorien in the BolT.


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 2, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> It can be argued that at least some of his bad deeds were a result of Sauron's manipulation - to which, imo, few people could resist.


 
Yeah, no doubt about it... But I think that Sauron's manipulation wasn't the real thing behind all his "mistakes", it would be more like a trigger... The real cause to it all was his desire for imortality and his pride... Because c'mon, he theorically should have an enormous inherit "willpower" from his direct Elros bloodline and had all the knowledge needed to know the "least possible catastrophy ending" (omg, that was awful) way to lead his people... But still, for his foolish pride and fear of dying he blinded himself and let Sauron guide his steps (even if in the shadows part of the time) and Sauron being far from stupid used Pharazôn's own foolishness against himself and Númenor... It's the whole body of stupid decisions and actions that makes him the greatest moron


----------



## Feagolfin (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't believe people have said bombadil, he is easily my favourite character!

Gimli on the other hand, the books made him out to be a bit annoying but the film just made me irate every time he shuffled into shot. Soooo may **** gags and i'm not a fan of overly competitive types either.


----------



## Erurainon (Aug 10, 2006)

Beren/Luthien, and maybe Bombadil (he doesnt fit in the book at all, ffs)


----------

